# Looking for a campsite in Washington DC



## LFreitas (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey friends. I'm looking for a good place to camp in DC. I will be there for 2 nights and wanna visit the main points. Where can I post this kind of doubts next time

Thank you so much


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Try this: https://www.bing.com/search?q=camping+near+dc&pc=MOZI&form=MOZTSB
Personally I wouldn't look to camp in DC unless you're comfortable camping close to your neighbors.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I've never been to Washington DC, but a few people who have visited have advised friends not to bother as there's nothing really there. Probably two days is right for you Leo


----------

